# New CHP cruisers?



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Today I had the distinct pleasure of seeing a new CHP cruiser (Crown Vic) with the new LED light bar. He had pulled over another satisified customer on the 105 westbound.  

Since it was the 1st Crown Vic I'd seen with these new disappearing light bars I'm wondering how many other people out there have seen these?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

sergiok said:


> Today I had the distinct pleasure of seeing a new CHP cruiser (Crown Vic) with the new LED light bar. He had pulled over another satisified customer on the 105 westbound.
> 
> Since it was the 1st Crown Vic I'd seen with these new disappearing light bars I'm wondering how many other people out there have seen these?


I've seen the white Camaro with light bars integrated to the rear decklid...Impossible to tell from the front that it's a CHP cruiser at night.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

uh oh, I'm in trouble if they're putting those Camaro light bars on the Crown Vics....yikes


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> uh oh, I'm in trouble if they're putting those Camaro light bars on the Crown Vics....yikes


Really? Seeing the front-end of any Crown Vic in my rear-view gives me an immediate, visceral jolt--light bar or not. Nonetheless, I'm glad these LED light bars haven't made it to NY yet (atleast that i've seen).


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

They're getting tricky to spot nowadays... a huge majority of the cruisers now are "slick-tops" with no chase lights on the roof... they're all inside on the rear deck.

Also, these "disappearing" chase lights... what do you mean? Do they actually retract into the car or something?  Scary if they really do that. 

I'm guessing you mean the new chase lights that are clear and only show color when illuminated? The camaro that was behind the Bimmerfest car rally had clear chase lights... really thin bar on top and no color.... :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

They look like either of these? :dunno:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

robg said:


> Really? Seeing the front-end of any Crown Vic in my rear-view gives me an immediate, visceral jolt--light bar or not. Nonetheless, I'm glad these LED light bars haven't made it to NY yet (atleast that i've seen).


The light bar makes the cruiser more visible when other vehicles are between us and also identifies the car for me when its too far away to id it as a Crown Vic. The CHP was nice enough to make the roof white (small white band visible from the front) and lower body black on the cruisers that have no light bar, so that is a giveaway...but still hard to notice at a great distance and harder to see when traffic is in the way.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> uh oh, I'm in trouble if they're putting those Camaro light bars on the Crown Vics....yikes


   Time to get the CHP 11-99 Foundation donation when I get a job....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Sergio and I were talking about this the other day. I was looking in a police equipment catalog a while ago and those new LED bars are infact clear when off, and are really small (down to ~1" dia or so) and would probably be nearly invisible until it's too late.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Sergio and I were talking about this the other day. I was looking in a police equipment catalog a while ago and those new LED bars are infact clear when off, and are really small (down to ~1" dia or so) and would probably be nearly invisible until it's too late.


Yup, which is why you need to look out for every Camaro and Crown Vic out there... :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Yup, which is why you need to look out for every Camaro and Crown Vic out there... :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


Don't forget the Beemers... :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> They look like either of these? :dunno:


It had the 3rd one. I was surprised cause I'd never seen a crown vic with that light bar on it.

All the new Seal Beach Police cruisers (even their Expedition) have these clear low profile LEDs on them.

Time to get get my eyes checked... I may need a better prescription so I can see spot these guys from a mile away.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Sergio and I were talking about this the other day. I was looking in a police equipment catalog a while ago and those new LED bars are infact clear when off, and are really small (down to ~1" dia or so) and would probably be nearly invisible until it's too late.


They are suppose to 'disappear' at a distance of only 375 feet! ugh :thumbdwn:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Time to get get my eyes checked... I may need a better prescription so I can see spot these guys from a mile away.


You'd actually have to WEAR your glasses dude... :angel:


----------



## joea9146 (Jul 16, 2003)

Here in Connecticut they use the Standard Crown Victoria. 
I have also seen unmarked Impalas and this past Sunday a Chrylser Concord Unmarked but with strobe lights all over the place no Roof bar at all, the Impalas are set up the same way..... they also have camaros and mustangs.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

here in Toronto the cruisers are very stealthy. they are painted dark blue and the only markings are reflective tape on the side indicating metro police. the reflective tape only shows up at certain angles of viewing. for the most part is it is invisible. :eeps: 

as for those light bars, our local police force has been using them for awhile now. stealthy stuff considering that these cruisers are typically found on a stretch of highway with a speed limit of 90km/h and most other highways in the Toronto area are 100km/h.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Like most I slow down for any kind of Crown Vic. I had the unhappy experience of following one for *many* miles a while back. State "exempt" plates, aerials on top of the car and trunk and etc. When he finally turned off the car said "State Agricultural Agent" on the side. Arghhhhhhh


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Don't forget the Beemers... :eeps:


CHP Beemers aren't hard to spot. They're distinct enough with tell tale body work that distinguishes them from other beemers.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> Really? Seeing the front-end of any Crown Vic in my rear-view gives me an immediate, visceral jolt--light bar or not.


No doubt, same here. Especially when it's just some ordinary Joe who was a moron and bought the police package for his own use :tsk:

I see that spotlight thingy attached above the side view mirror, and usually crap my pants. Then I see the top of Elmer's head barely protruding above the steering wheel, and realize it's not a cop.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> One of these?
> The California Highway Patrol is using a fleet of souped-up Camaros for law enforcement. The cars can reach a top speed of 160 mph.


I meant don't forget the BMW Motorcycles they use too...

but yeah... that pic of the camaro is a perfect illustration of what the new light bars look like. Sneaky guys...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> That's why I'm laughing! You think I'd pick up the call, and if I mistakenly did, that I'd be able to get your @ss out of jail! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :angel:


Now's a good time to start a Lawyer Joke thread! :flipoff:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Now's a good time to start a Lawyer Joke thread! :flipoff:


I've heard them all, so go ahead if you've got nothing better to do... Oh wait, I forgot you're a bum....  :angel:


----------



## chippy (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah we like the new light bars, the old ones are just ugly, but they had some kewl features like movable spot lights and stuff like that. Some test vehicls to keep an eye out for in the future, are the BMW 540, Chevy GTO(Holden GTO), and the Dodge Magnum (Stationwagon? UGHhh) Might have to move to Texas to avoid that one. Happy Motoring, and please be carefull out there.
p.s. A ticket is easier to wright than an accident report.


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Should definitely help the V-1 sales
> 
> btw, I've yet to get a ticket in the minivan


That's because they look over at you and think "That poor miserable bastard has enough problems, his wife won't even let him drive a real car."


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

no wonder people seem to magically pull over from the left lane as I come up on them :eeps: :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> no wonder people seem to magically pull over from the left lane as I come up on them :eeps: :thumbup:


Must be quite a power trip to drive a crown vic...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

chippy said:


> Yeah we like the new light bars, the old ones are just ugly, but they had some kewl features like movable spot lights and stuff like that. Some test vehicls to keep an eye out for in the future, are the BMW 540, Chevy GTO(Holden GTO), and the Dodge Magnum (Stationwagon? UGHhh) Might have to move to Texas to avoid that one. Happy Motoring, and please be carefull out there.
> p.s. A ticket is easier to wright than an accident report.


e60 545? That won't be very stealthy-- you can spot something that ugly from miles away!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

robg said:


> Really? Seeing the front-end of any Crown Vic in my rear-view gives me an immediate, visceral jolt--light bar or not. Nonetheless, I'm glad these LED light bars haven't made it to NY yet (atleast that i've seen).


Yeah, the standard headlight config of a crown vic makes me pause. But we have many cruisers around here with hidden lights so I don't take chances.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

TeamZ4 said:


> no wonder people seem to magically pull over from the left lane as I come up on them :eeps: :thumbup:


My dad has a white grand marquis and he loves toying with people. You can see people tap their brakes when he hits the freeway.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> no wonder people seem to magically pull over from the left lane as I come up on them :eeps: :thumbup:


 Did you get rid of the Impala tow vehicle? :dunno:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> All this government expense is making me want to puke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speeding tickets = revenue generation.
> 
> You know, as a woman, I'm actually "scared" that these CHP and police cars are looking more like civilian cars. I've heard of stories where women get pulled over at night by supposed-officers, because the cars were outfitted with similar lights and they could get assaulted or worse killed.... As a citizen, I would want my officers to drive the same kind of car that denotes the fact that they're legitimate officers.


But can't you just start crying and show your boobs to get out of a ticket? :dunno:

  :rofl:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> All this government expense is making me want to puke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speeding tickets = revenue generation.
> 
> You know, as a woman, I'm actually "scared" that these CHP and police cars are looking more like civilian cars. I've heard of stories where women get pulled over at night by supposed-officers, because the cars were outfitted with similar lights and they could get assaulted or worse killed.... As a citizen, I would want my officers to drive the same kind of car that denotes the fact that they're legitimate officers.


There've been a few killers who did that very thing in California.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> That's why I've decided that if I get pulled over by a car that doesn't look 100% legit, I'm going to keep on driving until I can get to a well-populated public area before I pull over. I'll also call up 911 and get them on the phone before I open my window to just anyone....especially at night. This world is too scary anymore. :thumbdwn:


I just open fire :violent: :bang: and make a run for it... :sabrina:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Did you get rid of the Impala tow vehicle? :dunno:


replaced it, 4.6L V8 in the Vic as opposed to a 3.8L V6 in the Impala :thumbup:

no power trip in the Vic, but for the price paid it is a h3ll of a deal


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

New York at one point was getting very sneaky. I saw a State Trooper ticketing somebody from his crown vic that was painted to look just like a taxi.  

That was sometime last year, haven't seen one since.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Zaphod said:


> New York at one point was getting very sneaky. I saw a State Trooper ticketing somebody from his crown vic that was painted to look just like a taxi.
> 
> That was sometime last year, haven't seen one since.


I've seen them around here sitting in an old beat up van w/ hazards on sitting on the side of the highway running lazer out of them and then pulling you over a mile or two down the highway.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> no wonder people seem to magically pull over from the left lane as I come up on them :eeps: :thumbup:


As the driver of a 5.0 Mustang in CA ~1990, I found that it works another way too...sometimes they just slow down and won't move over. :thumbdwn:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

BMW4phillygirl said:


> That's why I've decided that if I get pulled over by a car that doesn't look 100% legit, I'm going to keep on driving until I can get to a well-populated public area before I pull over. I'll also call up 911 and get them on the phone before I open my window to just anyone....especially at night. This world is too scary anymore. :thumbdwn:


From the Ticket Assassin Guide to Traffic Stops:

1. PULL OVER TO RIGHT WHEN SAFE 
(if you intend to continue driving to a well-lit area where you would feel safer, signal your intention to do so in any way possible--turn signal, hazard lights, slowing down, etc. Be aware that some officers may construe this as "flight", so don't push your luck by driving too far. Also, follow all subsequent safety instructions to the letter to relieve any suspicion the officer may have. If the officer is unreasonably belligerent about your failure to stop immediately, mention your fear for your personal safety and the name "Craig Peyer". This tends to take the steam out of them. Be aware that failure to stop immediately will probably increase your odds of getting a citation; this is a small price to pay for safety.​


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

CHP? Is that some kind of special US options package which requires its own manual? :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> CHP? Is that some kind of special US options package which requires its own manual? :rofl:


:doh: uch:

California Highway Patrol


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :doh: uch:
> 
> California Highway Patrol


Yeah I know, I used to love CHiPs as a kid.

The Metropolitan Police in London employ base-model, cloth-trimmed 530ds exclusively for their area cars. The Parks Police (which patrols Hyde, St James', Green and Regent's Parks) uses Imola Red 530ds. Not Japan Red, Imola Red. Interesting that the police force can special order an M colour on a non-M car...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Yeah I know, I used to love CHiPs as a kid.
> 
> The Metropolitan Police in London employ base-model, cloth-trimmed 530ds exclusively for their area cars. The Parks Police (which patrols Hyde, St James', Green and Regent's Parks) uses Imola Red 530ds. Not Japan Red, Imola Red. Interesting that the police force can special order an M colour on a non-M car...


:rofl: I loved that show too. Sometimes I'll run across it on TV here and watch a bit. It's kind of funny to watch now how corny some of the plots were but still interesting to watch as before.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Here in MA the staties now have these. A black Crown Vic with tinted windows was behind me and the only thing that gave "the man" away was the push bumper. Greater than a few hundred feet it looked like a Marauder. The tint was dark enough to just barely make out the spotlight in the windshield sitting at a stoplight.


----------

